# Blc. Goldenzelle 'Lemon Chiffon' AM/AOS



## Candace (Dec 3, 2007)

This is growing in semi hydro in high light in the g.h. It has a nice fragrance and is putting on quite the show. It opens up light yellow and darkens with age. Do you think I need to repot? Haha. It's very happy in and escaping from s/h. It didn't get repotted this year and I don't look forward to messing with it come Spring.







Full plant shot. There are 2 more buds yet to open that aren't visible.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 3, 2007)

That's beautiful Candace.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 3, 2007)

That's quite a show alright!


----------



## Heather (Dec 3, 2007)

Even I can appreciate that one! I bet it smells wonderful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2007)

That is loaded! Rarely do you see a Cat. that has more flowers than plant!


----------



## Hien (Dec 3, 2007)

Really beautiful Candace, and look at all those roots too.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 4, 2007)

congratulations for this gorgeous display, Candace. I adore this fine pale yellow coloration of sepals and petals
Jean


----------



## Candace (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. Too bad catts like this only last a few weeks.


----------



## jmarlow1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Great substance. Nice display and great roots!


----------



## Corbin (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice as usual


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice growing Candace!!!!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 7, 2007)

excellent presentation!

thanks :drool::clap::drool:


----------



## swamprad (Dec 8, 2007)

Candace, it's very beautiful. I dearly love a specimen cat...


----------



## Candace (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks all. A couple of the blooms are fading already :<


----------

